# [XFCE4.7] Comment éteindre ou redémarrer (presque résolu)

## debimax

Bonjour

Je viens de basculer ma gentoo en ~x86 et j'ai donc la nouvelle version de xorg et d'xfce.

Je n'arrive plus à dégriser éteindre ou redémarrer

C'était géré jusqu'à présent avec hal mais xorg n'utilsant plus hal il ne serait pas étonnant qu'xfce change aussi.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver sur le net si quelqu'un peut m'aider.

MerciLast edited by debimax on Sat Nov 27, 2010 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chris256

Bonjour,

Ce problème est présent dans la F.A.Q d' Xfce

La solution avec sudo marche trés bien , par contre dans mon cas le bon chemin c'est :

```
/usr/lib64/xfce4/session/xfsm-shutdown-helper
```

Donc à verifier .Il me semble qu'il y a également une autre méthode avec consolekit/polkit mais je n'ai jamais essayé .

----------

## debimax

Je n'utilise pas sudo donc je vais donc rechercher avec  consolekit/polkit.  

merci pour l'idée.

----------

## mdos

salut,

j'ai eu le même type de problème avec la maj de xfce4

je l'ai résolu avec un revdep-rebuild

----------

## debimax

J'ai maintenant avancé et le problème vient de slim

J'ai viré slim

J'ai mis la ligne "exec ck-launch-session startxfce4"   dans le fichier .xinitrc  et je lance la session avec startx

J'obtiens alors démarrer éteindre veille et hibernation   :Cool: 

Maintenant je vais remettre slim regarder comment configurer slim.

----------

## elyes

salut,

j'ai également le même problème... 

pour l'instant j'utilise directement slim pour rebooter, éteindre ... dans l'attente de trouver une solution.

http://slim.berlios.de/manual.php

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You may shutdown, reboot, suspend, exit or even launch a terminal from the SLiM login screen. To do so, enter the appropriate value in the username field, and the root password in the password field:
> 
>     * To launch a terminal, enter console as the username (defaults to xterm which must be installed separately... edit /etc/slim.conf to change terminal preference)
> ...

 

cordialement,

Elyes

----------

## debimax

 *elyes wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> j'ai également le même problème... 
> 
> pour l'instant j'utilise directement slim pour rebooter, éteindre ... dans l'attente de trouver une solution.
> ...

 Bonjour elyes

Visiblement c'est ce bug  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342291

Je regarderai demain plus attentivement.

----------

## debimax

je viens de tester avec gdm et c'est tout bon.   :Very Happy: 

Je confirme donc un bug avec slim, je n'ai pas encore réussi à trouver pourquoi ca bloque avec slim

edit:  Nous ne somme pas les seuls https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346037

----------

